# NAPARC Meeting November 13-14 at Mid-America Reformed Seminary



## mvdm (Nov 12, 2012)

FYI, the agenda for NAPARC's 38th annual meeting is here:

http://www.naparc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/NAPARC-2012-38th-Meeting-Docket.pdf


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2012)

Lord willing, I will be attending tomorrow and Wed as one of the ARP representatives. It will be a nice 4 hour or so drive from Louisville to Dyer, IN.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 12, 2012)

My Pastor Bernard Westerveld will be there. Pass along my blessings. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Joseph G. 
Québec, QC


----------



## mvdm (Nov 12, 2012)

I am hoping to have my calendar clear up to allow me to attend the first session tomorrow. Perhaps I will have an opportunity to meet you, Pastor Phillips..


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 15, 2012)

Were you there, Mark? I regret not being able to meet you.

Joseph, I was able to meet your pastor (actually both reps of the ERQ) and was impressed by them. Very godly men. I did not get you message on this thread until today (Thursday) however.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 15, 2012)

Does the NAPARC have any plans in the future for launching or facilitating more unified efforts missions in North America between the various reformed denominations?


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 15, 2012)

Eric, can you elaborate a bit on what you mean?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 15, 2012)

Does the NAPARC have any plans for the future to some how facilitate more joint efforts (either in education, missions or church planting) between its member denominations? I am just generally ignorant of what the purpose of the NAPARC is.


----------



## mvdm (Nov 16, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> Were you there, Mark? I regret not being able to meet you.



I was unable to attend due to client commitments. The regret is mutual!

If you are inclined, perhaps you could provide a bullet point summary of the meeting.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 16, 2012)

Mark,
Tim says it's martially posted on the naparc website. He's headed to French Camp, MS, as I type to lead a youth retreat for our presbytery. He said to tell you that the one major item of business was approving the entry of the Korean PCA.


----------

